# IBTTA's New Video



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 15, 2014)

The International Bridge, Tunnel and Turnpike Association (IBTTA) has a new video out about tolls on '*free*ways' which is linked here.

Guess what? :unsure:

It is pro-toll! 

NOT pro-duck trolls - which live under toll bridges. :giggle:

#####################################​​On a related, but different note, I got a *HUGE* (14" x 8") postcard in the mail last week telling me about several promotions for the 495 Express Lanes - which are the under used HOT lanes on Virginia's side of the Capital Beltway.

The offer that caught my eye as really questionable :blink: is *Lunch In The Fast Lane. *

For the week starting on 9/22/14, one can travel for FREE in the HOT lanes between 11:00 AM and 2:00 PM if one has an E-Z Pass. Okay, great. Get people to try the lanes and maybe folks will start using them more, and the company that built them will stop losing money

However, if one registers by 9/17, one will get a coupon for discounts at a number of restaurants, INCLUDING a 'restaurant and BREW house and a BREWERY. 

So, it seems to me, said owners are promoting driving in the "express lanes" to a brewery or brew house for a discounted lunch courtesy said owners, and then driving back to work in the express lanes. Was this really a good idea? Seems like they are promoting DWI to me. :wacko:

I think I'll avoid 495 in Virginia completely between 11 and 2 that week!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 15, 2014)

Good idea to avoid 495 anytime right Scott?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 15, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Good idea to avoid 495 anytime right Scott?


Truer words were seldom written. -_-


----------

